

Elementary OS - a blatant copy of OS X - tuananh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-_hZ542qsM

======
jamespcole2
The only real similarity is the superficial UI styling, the underlying OS is
actually Ubuntu Linux where as OSX in based on BSD Unix.

